# Modify the swear filter



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Is it worth while modifying the swear filter so it only filters swear words which aren't part of other words?

For example, Go Nutrition tried to use the word arsenal and it got filtered.

Someone a day or two ago tried to say swanky and it got filtered.

And god forbid someone goes to Scunthorpe!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate it when people use the c**t word. 

srs!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Talaria said:


> I hate it when people use the c**t word.
> 
> srs!


Me too unless the Cnut deserves it 

Srs!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

resten said:


> Is it worth while modifying the swear filter so it only filters swear words which aren't part of other words?
> 
> For example, Go Nutrition tried to use the word arsenal and it got filtered.
> 
> ...


i'm always in scunthorpe, i do loads of work there coz its only half hour from me


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

"creatine" should be auto-filtered out


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Btw, those words typed without circumventing the swear filter come up as ****nal, s****y and s****horpe :lol:


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Why is there a swear filter, it's not like we're in junior school


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

just-that-ek said:


> Why is there a swear filter, it's not like we're in junior school


I know yeah, you can talk about taking drugs, pinning, pretty much anything! but if you say f u c k ..... noooo gtfo!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Why is there a swear filter, it's not like we're in junior school


I'm not entirely sure. If you're going to call someone a cvnt, it doesn't really matter how it's spelt


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Why is there a swear filter,


Because **** **** **** ****er **** ****.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

lol @ people offended by swearing. When you're brought up on the streets hustlin' that sh*t is second nature. So take your fvcking moaning self and get a reality check.

Real talk!!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

The L Man said:


> lol @ people offended by swearing. When you're brought up on the streets hustlin' that sh*t is second nature. So take your fvcking moaning self and get a reality check.
> 
> Real talk!!


dun kno


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

resten said:


> Btw, those words typed without *circumventing the swear filter *come up as ****nal, s****y and s****horpe :lol:


please share ...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

KRSOne said:


> dun kno


big up all the mandem


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Isnt it weird how it modifies some swear words but not others.

For example you cant say **** , arse, ****ing etc without having to alter the font, but other words which are worse get through the filter

(i.e @jon-kent) . And that's much worse then being called a ****


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> please share ...


Seen mandem get shot for less



Sc4mp0 said:


> Isnt it weird how it modifies some swear words but not others.
> 
> For example you cant say **** , arse, ****ing etc without having to alter the font, but other words which are worse get through the filter
> 
> (i.e @jon-kent) . And that's much worse then being called a ****


SCUMBAG!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Because **** **** **** ****er **** ****.


w4nker?

Are we playing catchphrase now?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

theres nothing wrong with the ****ing swear filter you ****


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

****


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

yassssssssssssssssss :lol:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL when you look at your activity after breaking the swearing law in your post, it shows the sweary word still like this ***** even though on the post it says

**** :whistling:


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Deal with it...you ****s!


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why can't we just do away with the word filter entirely, we are all adults anyway


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

You would think that.....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Why worry about swear filters when you can run wild with gifs?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the swear filter myself but I guess it does keep the forum 'family friendly' in theory at least, even if people do just change the typeface and work around it... or post gifs :lol:

If it is here to stay though then it does need a bit of a change I think, as it can be annoying when it blocks words that aren't offensive... often more annoying when it does that than reading full on swearing IMO.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

resten said:


> Is it worth while modifying the swear filter so it only filters swear words which aren't part of other words?


I would if I could, but it's not that advanced.



just-that-ek said:


> Why is there a swear filter, it's not like we're in junior school


The forum is supported by ad revenue. The big ad networks look less favorably on websites which contain abundant swearing, offensive content etc. This is understandable given that big companies don't want their name appearing next to content which would reflect negatively on their brand.


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

On dpxnet my star sign forum they have an option to turn on and off the profanity filter. If you call someone a c unt with the filter on it comes up as Cookie Monster. S hit comes up as butter, f uck comes up as fish n chips!

Fish and chip my Cookie Monster nice an hard.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Why worry about swear filters when you can run wild with gifs?


Speaking of gifs and running wild....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tamara said:


> On dpxnet my star sign forum they have an option to turn on and off the profanity filter. If you call someone a c unt with the filter on it comes up as Cookie Monster. S hit comes up as butter, f uck comes up as fish n chips!
> 
> Fish and chip my Cookie Monster nice an hard.


Woah woah. Back the f.uck up....

...star sign forum???


----------

